# Άρειος ή Άριος (φυλή)



## unique (Jul 22, 2010)

Άριος ή Άρειος; πώς κλίνεται; Στα λεξικά το βρίσκω "Άριος" αλλά στο διαδίκτυο απαντά με πενταπλάσια συχνότητα ως Άρειος...


----------



## nickel (Jul 22, 2010)

To keep you busy:

Από τον Πάπυρο, λήμμα _Άριοι_:
*Άριοι* (από τη σανσκριτική λέξη arya «ευγενής»)• αρχαίος λαός. ο οποίος κατά τους προϊστορικούς χρόνους εγκαταστάθηκε στο Ιράν και στη Βόρεια Ινδία. Από την αρία γλώσσα προήλθαν οι ινδοευρωπαϊκές γλώσσες της Νότιας Ασίας. Τον 19ο αιώνα, ο όρος θεωρούνταν συνώνυμος του «Ινδοευρωπαϊκός», αναφερόμενος ειδικά στις ινδο-ιρανικές γλώσσες. Σήμερα χρησιμοποιείται στη γλωσσολογία μόνο στον όρο «ινδο-άριες γλώσσες».
Κατά τη διάρκεια του 19ου αιώνα διατυπώθηκε και η θεωρία —που διαδόθηκε με μεγάλη επιμονή από τον κόμη ντε Γκομπινώ (Comte de Gobineau) και αργότερα από τον Χιούστον Στιούαρτ Τσάμπερλαιν (Houston Stewart Chamberlain>— περί «Αρίας Φυλής», που συμπεριλάμβανε τους λαούς που μιλούσαν ινδοευρωπαϊκές γλώσσες, στους οποίους οφείλονταν όλη η πρόοδος του ανθρώπινου γένους, και οι οποίοι ήταν ουσιαστικά ανώτεροι από τους «Σημίτες», τους «Κίτρινους» και τους «Μαύρους» λαούς. Οι σκανδιναβικοί ή γερμανικοί λαοί θεωρήθηκαν ως οι πιο ακραιφνείς «Άριοι». Τη θεωρία αυτή, που αποκηρύχθηκε από τους ανθρωπολόγους στο δεύτερο τέταρτο του 20ού αιώνα, ενστερνίστηκαν ο Αδόλφος Χίτλερ και οι ναζί, ανάγοντάς τη σε βασική αρχή της πολιτικής τους για να δικαιολογήσουν την εξόντωση των Εβραίων, των Ατσίγγανων και άλλων «μη Άριων» φυλών. [Br.]​Στα αγγλικά:
Aryan
Aryan race

Φαίνεται ότι δεν υπάρχει σχέση με τον Άρη, το πεδίο του Άρεως, τον Άρειο Πάγο ή τους Αρειανούς.


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 22, 2010)

Και φυσικά καμία σχέση με τον Άρειο και την αίρεση του Αρειανισμού.

Να πω ακόμη ότι οι λέξεις Ιράν, Ιρανός, ιρανικός κ.λπ. προέρχονται από την ίδια ρίζα. Κι επίσης, ότι ο Μέγας Δαρείος διακηρύσσει στην πρώτη επιγραφή του Νακς-Ι-Ρουστάμ ότι είναι "Άριος από αρία γενιά" (http://www.avesta.org/op/op.htm#db1).


----------



## unique (Jul 22, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά. Αν ξέρει κανείς πως κλίνεται, παρακαλώ να με πληροφορήσει.


----------



## nickel (Jul 22, 2010)

Στο Λεξισκόπιο δίνει την κλίση του επιθέτου στη δημοτική. Τα αναμενόμενα: _ο άριος - του άριου - τον άριο - οι άριοι - των άριων - τους άριους / η άρια - της άριας - την άρια - οι άριες - των άριων - τις άριες / το άριο - του άριου - τα άρια - των άριων_.
Ωστόσο, τόσο στο ουσιαστικό όσο και σε λόγια συντάγματα του επιθέτου συναντάμε το κατέβασμα του τόνου, π.χ. _της άριας φυλής_ αλλά και _της αρίας φυλής_ (λιγότερα). _Των Άριων_ αλλά συντριπτικά περισσότερα τα _των Αρίων_. _Άριους_ και _Αρίους_ σχεδόν ισάριθμους. Και βέβαια, το αν θα βάλεις αρχικό κεφαλαίο ή όχι, έχει να κάνει με το πόσο το βάζεις στο _Γερμανός_.


ΥΓ. Είναι φυσιολογικό να θέλουμε να πούμε _η αρία φυλή_, μην την μπλέξουμε με την άλλη _άρια_. :)


----------



## Themis (Jul 22, 2010)

nickel said:


> Ωστόσο, τόσο στο ουσιαστικό όσο και σε λόγια συντάγματα του επιθέτου συναντάμε το κατέβασμα του τόνου, π.χ. _της άριας φυλής_ αλλά και _της αρίας φυλής_ (λιγότερα). _Των Άριων_ αλλά συντριπτικά περισσότερα τα _των Αρίων_. _Άριους_ και _Αρίους_ σχεδόν ισάριθμους.



Αυτό απαιτεί κοινωνιογλωσσική μελέτη. Ποιοι ασχολούνται συνήθως με τους Αρίους ή, όλως αντιθέτως, με τους Άριους; Αν διαχωρίσουμε τα σάιτ των ελληνοφρόνων και των αφρόνων, τι θα έδινε η στατιστική;


----------



## nickel (Jul 22, 2010)

Πού να πιάσουμε και τους Ελ και τους Αρχάριους!


----------



## daeman (Jul 22, 2010)

(The Freshman); ;)


----------



## unique (Jul 23, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά.


----------

